# Windows 8 Tips and Support



## alan1

This thread is for people to offer Windows 8 advice, tips or tricks and for people to ask questions about Windows 8 (and hopefully get some answers).


----------



## alan1

When the computer starts up, you see all those "tiles" that will open different applications. If you right-click on a tile, at the bottom of the screen is an option to "unpin". If you select that, then it won't show at start-up. I "unpinned" a bunch of garbage that I know I will never use. It made it easier to find things I do use frequently.


----------



## alan1

My old computer failed due to a cracked motherboard (long story that I won't bore you with), but the hard drive was still good.  
I just installed the old hard drive into the new computer and Win8 allowed me to get my saved files and documents.  A success, since it had been a while since I had done a backup.

Win8 doesn't include the the Windows Media Player that has been common with Windows for years, but using explorer, I can open the Windows media player on my old hard drive with my new Win8 computer and it works.
Sadly, the old Windows games like solitaire and minesweeper will not execute.


----------



## Foxfyre

Thanks for the thread, Alan.  I'll be back tomorrow.  Just signing in tonight and then headed for bed.


----------



## Connery

alan1 said:


> My old computer failed due to a cracked motherboard (long story that I won't bore you with), but the hard drive was still good.
> I just installed the old hard drive into the new computer and Win8 allowed me to get my saved files and documents.  A success, since it had been a while since I had done a backup.
> 
> Win8 doesn't include the the Windows Media Player that has been common with Windows for years, but using explorer, I can open the Windows media player on my old hard drive with my new Win8 computer and it works.
> *Sadly, the old Windows games like solitaire and minesweeper will not execute*.



Look in the Microsoft Store I found them there and they are free, as well as many other free games. There are games for a price too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?


----------



## Connery

Foxfyre said:


> Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?



There is an app called windows 8 cheat keys and tips look in the windows store it may address your issue.

It is a good idea to familiarize yourself first with the OS before attempting tasks such as what you describe.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.

Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.


----------



## Foxfyre

And Alan, I am also dealing with a new computer due to a failed mother board in my old one.  However, my old hard drive was only 80 gigs and completely inadequate for modern day usage.  So little by little I can transfer my data to the new computer.  (It has a 1000 gigs of space Not having a lot of luck getting the new computer to accept the data from the external hard drive though.)  I did just figure out how to pin the computer to the task bar so I can access the control panel now.


----------



## Connery

Foxfyre said:


> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.



My point is windows 8 is an entirely new "look", it takes time to get acquainted with it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Oddball

> * Windows 8 Tips and Support *



Procure a copy of XP from EvilBay and go that route.

Or just load up Ubuntu.


----------



## Foxfyre

Connery said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is windows 8 is an entirely new "look", it takes time to get acquainted with it. Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


It is far far more than just an entirely new look.  The whole process is entirely different from any previous windows version.  If it was just getting used to a new look, I could manage that without problem.  But there is no way even to shut the computer down intuitively with Windows 8.  It's back to the Windows 8 for Dummies book to find out how to do it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> But there is no way even to shut the computer down intuitively with Windows 8.


Create  a shortcut and set as target: shutdown /p
In order to avoid a dos screen, set minimized in the shortcut´s properties.

To log off, create a shortcut to C:\Windows\System32\logoff.exe


----------



## Connery

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is windows 8 is an entirely new "look", it takes time to get acquainted with it. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is far far more than just an entirely new look.  The whole process is entirely different from any previous windows version.  If it was just getting used to a new look, I could manage that without problem.  But there is no way even to shut the computer down intuitively with Windows 8.  It's back to the Windows 8 for Dummies book to find out how to do it.
Click to expand...



Swipe the screen from the right corner and a panel will show I am placing a screen shot example here. Then select what you would like to do.








and more information ...How to, uh, turn Windows 8 off | Microsoft - CNET News


----------



## Bleipriester

Connery said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is windows 8 is an entirely new "look", it takes time to get acquainted with it. Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far far more than just an entirely new look.  The whole process is entirely different from any previous windows version.  If it was just getting used to a new look, I could manage that without problem.  But there is no way even to shut the computer down intuitively with Windows 8.  It's back to the Windows 8 for Dummies book to find out how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Swipe the screen from the right corner and a panel will show I am placing a screen shot example here. Then select what you would like to do.
Click to expand...

I think this is what he called non-intuitive.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.



Exactly...on Day 5 with my sons laptop, and I agree 100% with you - a modern OS should be designed to be intuitive and tasks logically and well organized.
Windows 8 is far from this, that is if you want to do anything beyond social media or look at pictures.
For instance I downloaded a small wav file, I opened it up to listen to it - and instead of merely opening Winmedia and playing it - hell no - it opens up this "music app" in the Win 8 format that took me a little bit to figure out just how in the hell to get out of it - and when I did - I really didn't - over 100MB of the systems memory was still in use - because the entire "music" application was still running in the backgroud...stupid. I mean Jesus Christ, you have to go through all of this just to listen to a wav file???
I too wanted to go to the C drive...ok...where is it....no not there...no not there either...ok let's click that...no....oh wait here it is....again stupid as f*ck. Getting to the harddrive should be extremely easy, one of the easiest things to do - but it isn't. Dumb.
I already know what 95% of non-touchscreen people will do - login and immediately go to the desktop "app" which puts the computer back to familiar territory....that is until you want to launch a program - which takes you back to the Win 8 tile format and you once again have to click several times to get back to the desktop - dumb.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And the best Windows 8 advice so far goes to:....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Yd2jK-7Jg]Dualboot Windows 8 with Linux Mint 14 Nadia by AvoidErrors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

I found this to be a useful shortcut.

You can bring up the Power User Menu with your keyboard by pressing the WIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Windows) key and the X key together.


----------



## Foxfyre

Connery said:


> I found this to be a useful shortcut.
> 
> You can bring up the Power User Menu with your keyboard by pressing the WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows) key and the X key together.



Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> And the best Windows 8 advice so far goes to:....
> 
> Dualboot Windows 8 with Linux Mint 14 Nadia by AvoidErrors - YouTube



Except that this is way over my head as I am about as untechy as they come.  I don't know why I should want a Linux Mint 14 or what it does.   I seem to have reasonable aptitude to run any computer program either intuitively or with some rudimentary instruction.  But when you start getting into the techie stuff, I'm clueless.  Which is why Windows 8 is so user unfriendly to somebody like me.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...on Day 5 with my sons laptop, and I agree 100% with you - a modern OS should be designed to be intuitive and tasks logically and well organized.
> Windows 8 is far from this, that is if you want to do anything beyond social media or look at pictures.
> For instance I downloaded a small wav file, I opened it up to listen to it - and instead of merely opening Winmedia and playing it - hell no - it opens up this "music app" in the Win 8 format that took me a little bit to figure out just how in the hell to get out of it - and when I did - I really didn't - over 100MB of the systems memory was still in use - because the entire "music" application was still running in the backgroud...stupid. I mean Jesus Christ, you have to go through all of this just to listen to a wav file???
> I too wanted to go to the C drive...ok...where is it....no not there...no not there either...ok let's click that...no....oh wait here it is....again stupid as f*ck. Getting to the harddrive should be extremely easy, one of the easiest things to do - but it isn't. Dumb.
> I already know what 95% of non-touchscreen people will do - login and immediately go to the desktop "app" which puts the computer back to familiar territory....that is until you want to launch a program - which takes you back to the Win 8 tile format and you once again have to click several times to get back to the desktop - dumb.
Click to expand...


You're so right.  I spend most of my time on the desktop--which took awhile to figure out how to get to it--and little by little I am pinning critical thngs to the task bar so I can access them more easily.  But if I should ever have a chance to visit with whoever thought up this cruel and unusual punishment for their customers, he or she will get an earful.   I'm just hoping I'm smart enough to uninstall Windows 8 and install Windows 9 when they go back to the old system.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this to be a useful shortcut.
> 
> You can bring up the Power User Menu with your keyboard by pressing the WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows) key and the X key together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...


Me either...hitting that button jumps to the Win8 home tile screen


----------



## alan1

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this to be a useful shortcut.
> 
> You can bring up the Power User Menu with your keyboard by pressing the WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows) key and the X key together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...


It does work for me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this to be a useful shortcut.
> 
> You can bring up the Power User Menu with your keyboard by pressing the WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows) key and the X key together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...

Right-click in the lower left corner.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, now I got it to work for me.  That will be helpful IF I can remember how to do it.

Iam, that windows key is right next to the Control key lower left of my keyboard.  I was trying to use the one on screen. But the one on the keyboard plus the X key does bring up that list of options.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tip:
People who want a start menu without having any disadvantages should try startisback.
You get a 30 day trial version here:
StartIsBack - real start menu in Windows 8


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, now I got it to work for me.  That will be helpful IF I can remember how to do it.
> 
> Iam, that windows key is right next to the Control key lower left of my keyboard.  I was trying to use the one on screen. But the one on the keyboard plus the X key does bring up that list of options.



Yeah...I wasn't reading his instructions properly...I was just hitting the windows icon key alone rather than in conjunction with "X". 
Thank you Connery.
 One more gripe - what is the use of the beginning screen?? On mine it is a picture of the Seattle space needle, the sun and a giant clock...why is this here? You have to hit a key to get to the login screen...why the heck not put the login in this screen. Waste of time and a useless step.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I got it to work for me.  That will be helpful IF I can remember how to do it.
> 
> Iam, that windows key is right next to the Control key lower left of my keyboard.  I was trying to use the one on screen. But the one on the keyboard plus the X key does bring up that list of options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I wasn't reading his instructions properly...I was just hitting the windows icon key alone rather than in conjunction with "X".
> Thank you Connery.
> One more gripe - what is the use of the beginning screen?? On mine it is a picture of the Seattle space needle, the sun and a giant clock...why is this here? You have to hit a key to get to the login screen...why the heck not put the login in this screen. Waste of time and a useless step.
Click to expand...


Ditto.  Waiting to hear the answer for that one.  It is a very minor annoyance, but it IS an annoyance.  And is there any way to configure it so that the start up screen is bypassed and the desktop appears when the computer is started up in the morning?


----------



## Foxfyre

Bleipriester said:


> Tip:
> People who want a start menu without having any disadvantages should try startisback.
> You get a 30 day trial version here:
> StartIsBack - real start menu in Windows 8



No offense but there is absolutely no info re this site offered.  How do we know it is safe?  Apparently you have to buy this miraculous start button they are offering?  Am I paranoid about this?

(Thinking I probably should have left that last question off.)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tip:
> People who want a start menu without having any disadvantages should try startisback.
> You get a 30 day trial version here:
> StartIsBack - real start menu in Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but there is absolutely no info re this site offered.  How do we know it is safe?  Apparently you have to buy this miraculous start button they are offering?  Am I paranoid about this?
> 
> (Thinking I probably should have left that last question off.)
Click to expand...


The answer to that question is - *no*. You can never be paranoid enough when downloading from a site that is not well established.
I would not download this - as with many, many, many windows add-ons - you get more than what you bargained for as a plethora of these programs are also loaded with trojans.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but there is absolutely no info re this site offered.  How do we know it is safe?  Apparently you have to buy this miraculous start button they are offering?  Am I paranoid about this?
> 
> (Thinking I probably should have left that last question off.)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your doubts but I am very sure there are no bad intentions. The programmer made another solution before: ex7forW8. That´s free but not without disadvanatges. No metro, using Windows 7 explorer shell. So it could be unsafe.
> 
> If you just don´t trust him, you can try this, but it also costs:
> Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu
> 
> I tried startisback and ex7forW8.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> The answer to that question is - *no*. You can never be paranoid enough when downloading from a site that is not well established.
> I would not download this - as with many, many, many windows add-ons - you get more than what you bargained for as a plethora of these programs are also loaded with trojans.


Using paypal or simply the domain-provider its possible to find out his identity in case of intentional spread of malware. So, why should they be such idiots?


----------



## Foxfyre

I am really reluctant to use even Paypal with a site that has http (not https) in its address.  I probably really am paranoid, but I think I have been spared a lot of uglies over the years by being cautious.

But for that matter, we don't know what spyware Microsoft installs in any of its products either.  I just haven't heard of any negatives coming from that after all these years.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> I am really reluctant to use even Paypal with a site that has http (not https) in its address.  I probably really am paranoid, but I think I have been spared a lot of uglies over the years by being cautious.
> 
> But for that matter, we don't know what spyware Microsoft installs in any of its products either.  I just haven't heard of any negatives coming from that after all these years.



I just now read about this application on PCWorld, a renown computer magazine, and this application is legit. I am not familiar with Stardock - but I doubt very seriously that PCWorld would highlite them if it included trojan spyware.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really reluctant to use even Paypal with a site that has http (not https) in its address.  I probably really am paranoid, but I think I have been spared a lot of uglies over the years by being cautious.
> 
> But for that matter, we don't know what spyware Microsoft installs in any of its products either.  I just haven't heard of any negatives coming from that after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now read about this application on PCWorld, a renown computer magazine, and this application is legit. I am not familiar with Stardock - but I doubt very seriously that PCWorld would highlite them if it included trojan spyware.
Click to expand...


Well, if you guys try it, let me know how it works out and how much it actually costs you.  I'm not gonna try something that might actually increase my frustration level as I'm pretty well maxed out on that already.


----------



## Bleipriester

Here is the forum thread with the prog:
Start Is Back - 1.3 Final - MSFN Forum

And yes, the payment is save (https).


----------



## thanatos144

From reading this I will stick with windows 7.  I dont have a touch screen cause I am not so fucking stupid that I cant use a mouse so the tiles would do nothing but piss me off.


----------



## Foxfyre

thanatos144 said:


> From reading this I will stick with windows 7.  I dont have a touch screen cause I am not so fucking stupid that I cant use a mouse so the tiles would do nothing but piss me off.



Well that's the other thing.   I can see advantages to a touch screen on your laptop if you're sitting on a plane or in the airport or other places it is difficult to use a real mouse and I'm not too proficient with the one built into the laptop.   But I sure as heck don't need it on my PC which is where I have Windows 8, and the touch screen feature doesn't work with the PC, so I'm stuck with all the negatives of Windows 8 and absolutely none of the advantages.

Grrrrr. . . . .

(And bless Alan for giving me a thread where I can legitimately whine.  )


----------



## Ringel05

Worked on the (user) beta version of Windows 8.  Hated it.  I'm sticking with Win 7 and Linux.


----------



## Foxfyre

I am gradually making my peace with Windows 8 and, while annoying to go the extra steps to shut down, etc., have not had too many frustrations in the last couple of days.  I couldn't access that "Startisback" site however.  Not sure if it is my computer security that is preventing it or something wrong with the website, but oh well.  Again, I am simply not proficient or savvy enough in the techie stuff to be comfortable venturing into an unknown that I don't have to have.

I still think Windows 8 is a cruel and unusual punishment that Microsoft has foisted off on us.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> I am gradually making my peace with Windows 8 and, while annoying to go the extra steps to shut down, etc., have not had too many frustrations in the last couple of days.  I couldn't access that "Startisback" site however.  Not sure if it is my computer security that is preventing it or something wrong with the website, but oh well.  Again, I am simply not proficient or savvy enough in the techie stuff to be comfortable venturing into an unknown that I don't have to have.
> 
> *I still think Windows 8 is a cruel and unusual punishment that Microsoft has foisted off on us.*



Their last innovative OS change was Win95, which it then took two more tries before they got that big change successful with Win98se. Everything after that has basically been a continuation of the Win95 format including Windows 7...no radical change for 17 years.
Windows 8 is radically different...which would be OK if the difference was good. It is not. Unless you are one of the few who have a touch device running on it - and then it is only marginal when measured against other offerings. 
Thanks to hacker who put up a simple-step process on Youtube - my son is now dual booting Linux Mint and he is happy now.


----------



## Bleipriester

Startisback is a normal site and program. Just because it is new it is not bad. Startisback.com is accessible to everybody. No Hitler or Satan inside the site or program


----------



## Bleipriester

For everybody, who don´t trust startisback (for what reason ever, no threatds found by virustotal) or wants a free alternative, I have another tip: startw8
It´s free but startisback is far better...
StartW8 - Start Menu for Windows 8 - Get the Start menu back in Windows 8


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> I am gradually making my peace with Windows 8 and, while annoying to go the extra steps to shut down, etc., have not had too many frustrations in the last couple of days.  I couldn't access that "Startisback" site however.  Not sure if it is my computer security that is preventing it or something wrong with the website, but oh well.  Again, I am simply not proficient or savvy enough in the techie stuff to be comfortable venturing into an unknown that I don't have to have.
> 
> I still think Windows 8 is a cruel and unusual punishment that Microsoft has foisted off on us.



Go to cnetdownload:

Startisback downloads - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

I haven't tried it, don't have or want Win8, but if you decide to install it do not ever use the "standard" or "optimal" installation option.  Always use the "advanced" option so you can see what else might get installed with the program you want and be able to unselect the junk you don't want, if it's there.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it, don't have or want Win8, but if you decide to install it do not ever use the "standard" or "optimal" installation option.  Always use the "advanced" option so you can see what else might get installed with the program you want and be able to unselect the junk you don't want, if it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> No advanced option. *No toolbar, startpage, chrome or any other additional program comes with Startisback*. If you want a *clean tool* with a full featured (plus even more features) and *native Win7-Startmenue*, use Startisback. No tool runs in background, no systemfiles will be changed, *all Metro features are available*. Wouldn´t post it here, if it were not like this!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it, don't have or want Win8, but if you decide to install it do not ever use the "standard" or "optimal" installation option.  Always use the "advanced" option so you can see what else might get installed with the program you want and be able to unselect the junk you don't want, if it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> No advanced option. *No toolbar, startpage, chrome or any other additional program comes with Startisback*. If you want a *clean tool* with a full featured (plus even more features) and *native Win7-Startmenue*, use Startisback. No tool runs in background, no systemfiles will be changed, *all Metro features are available*. Wouldn´t post it here, if it were not like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a general warning for downloading and installing any non-M$ software.  There are many extremely good open-source applications available but some offer third party software as a default which is why I always recommend using the advanced installation option if it is available.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Say Ringel - hope things are OK with you...good to see you around.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> It's just a general warning for downloading and installing any non-M$ software.  There are many extremely good open-source applications available but some offer third party software as a default which is why I always recommend using the advanced installation option if it is available.


That´s right. startw8 does so. But Startisback is neither open-source software nor is it free (what does not mean it could not contain adware nevertheless). Its a 30 day trial.


----------



## alan1

Since my new computer didn't come with a blu-ray player, I quickly voided the warranty and yanked the blu-ray from the old machine and installed it in the new machine.  Win8 still doesn't support blu-ray, but I had Cyberlink Powerdvd10 on the machine from the manufacturer.   Unfortunately, not all versions of Powerdvd10 handle blu-ray.  I purchased and downloaded Cyberlink Powerdvd12.

What the heck?  After installing it, the computer no longer showed either the original dvd drive player or the blu-ray drive.  Also, neither drive would work.  I could put a disc in and hear it spinning, but nothing would happen.  I fiddled around with it off and on for two days and nothing worked.  I finally managed to find someplace in Win8 (can't recall how I got there) where it told me the drivers for both disc drives were corrupt.  I re-installed the drives, and still no luck, the drives wouldn't work.

I un-installed Powerdvd12 and they still didn't work.  Re-installed the drivers again, and still they didn't work.  AAARRHHGGG!!  How frustrating.  Finally, I did a system restore back to the point before I had installed Powerdvd12.  Presto magico, the computer now recognized the drives and they worked.  But...... the blu-ray capability was not there.

Now that everything was working again, I established a new system restore point.  I re-installed Powerdvd12.  Everything worked, computer sees the disc drives and a blu-ray movie will play.    I am happy again.

So, my advice is this.......
If you have a blu-ray drive and you want to install Cyberlink Powerdvd12, before installing it, set a system restore point.  If it corrupts your disc drive drivers, go back to your system restore point and then try again.

Oh, by the way, whilst putting in the blu-ray drive I also installed 4 additional gigs of RAM (old machine to new machine, same RAM) for a total of 12 gigs RAM and I put the old SATA drive into the new machine.  Total storage is now 2 terabytes.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a general warning for downloading and installing any non-M$ software.  There are many extremely good open-source applications available but some offer third party software as a default which is why I always recommend using the advanced installation option if it is available.
> 
> 
> 
> That´s right. startw8 does so. But Startisback is neither open-source software nor is it free (what does not mean it could not contain adware nevertheless). Its a 30 day trial.
Click to expand...


Again, it was just a general warning, nothing more.  I also will not purchase software since there is always a workable open source version available but it won't matter for me since I will never use Win8.  When it gets to the point that Win7 is no longer supported, and nothing similar has been offered by M$ my transfer over to Linux will become final.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Again, it was just a general warning, nothing more.  I also will not purchase software since there is always a workable open source version available but it won't matter for me since I will never use Win8.  When it gets to the point that Win7 is no longer supported, and nothing similar has been offered by M$ my transfer over to Linux will become final.


Windows 8 appears to be very good, fast and stable. Better then Win7.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tip for the Upgrade-Version.
After you have Upgraded to Windows 8, you have the Windows.old folder, which contains the old Windows. It´s good for nothing, but you can not delete it. I have a small SSD, so thats bad. Ok, this is how to get rid of it:

1. Got to properties of your C: Drive and click Disk Cleanup






2. A new window appears. There you click Clean up system files:






3. Another new window. Here you can delete the files of the old Windows installation and temp files of the Windows 8 installation process:


----------



## Foxfyre

I will say for Windows 8 that whatever quirk was causing occasional freeze up with Windows 7 both on my laptop and Mr. Foxfyre's PC does not occur with Windows 8.  And it is indeed very fast.


----------



## alan1

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am gradually making my peace with Windows 8 and, while annoying to go the extra steps to shut down, etc., have not had too many frustrations in the last couple of days.  I couldn't access that "Startisback" site however.  Not sure if it is my computer security that is preventing it or something wrong with the website, but oh well.  Again, I am simply not proficient or savvy enough in the techie stuff to be comfortable venturing into an unknown that I don't have to have.
> 
> I still think Windows 8 is a cruel and unusual punishment that Microsoft has foisted off on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to cnetdownload:
> 
> Startisback downloads - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> I haven't tried it, don't have or want Win8, but if you decide to install it do not ever use the "standard" or "optimal" installation option.  Always use the "advanced" option so you can see what else might get installed with the program you want and be able to unselect the junk you don't want, if it's there.
Click to expand...

I like it.
I've trusted cnet for years, no worries about malware.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it was just a general warning, nothing more.  I also will not purchase software since there is always a workable open source version available but it won't matter for me since I will never use Win8.  When it gets to the point that Win7 is no longer supported, and nothing similar has been offered by M$ my transfer over to Linux will become final.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 appears to be very good, fast and stable. Better then Win7.
Click to expand...


When Vista came out I went full fledged Linux Ubuntu then switched to Mint after Unity was foisted on the Ubuntu community.  When Win 7 came out I gave it a shot and had no problems with it so I kept it for some applications and Linux for others.  The primary Linux distros are getting more user-friendly with every release and a lot of companies are starting to cater to the Linux community, Valve/Steam, gaming has been one of the Linux shortcomings, are now supporting Linux, removing one negative that has kept many from migrating over to Linux.  
Like I posted earlier, I worked on the user end Win8 beta and hated it so I have no desire to use it now, but that's just my personal preference, what others may do is their business based on their preferences.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> When Vista came out I went full fledged Linux Ubuntu then switched to Mint after Unity was foisted on the Ubuntu community.  When Win 7 came out I gave it a shot and had no problems with it so I kept it for some applications and Linux for others.  The primary Linux distros are getting more user-friendly with every release and a lot of companies are starting to cater to the Linux community, Valve/Steam, gaming has been one of the Linux shortcomings, are now supporting Linux, removing one negative that has kept many from migrating over to Linux.
> Like I posted earlier, I worked on the user end Win8 beta and hated it so I have no desire to use it now, but that's just my personal preference, what others may do is their business based on their preferences.


Sure. I was using the Win 8 betas and pre-betas since the Developer Preview and never liked the Modern UI. I searched for and even created solutions to get a startmenu. 
One Example:





Or here:
Reflecting on your comments on the Start screen - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it was just a general warning, nothing more.  I also will not purchase software since there is always a workable open source version available but it won't matter for me since I will never use Win8.  When it gets to the point that Win7 is no longer supported, and nothing similar has been offered by M$ my transfer over to Linux will become final.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 appears to be very good, fast and stable. Better then Win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Vista came out I went full fledged Linux Ubuntu then switched to Mint after Unity was foisted on the Ubuntu community.  When Win 7 came out I gave it a shot and had no problems with it so I kept it for some applications and Linux for others.  The primary Linux distros are getting more user-friendly with every release and a lot of companies are starting to cater to the Linux community, Valve/Steam, gaming has been one of the Linux shortcomings, are now supporting Linux, removing one negative that has kept many from migrating over to Linux.
> Like I posted earlier, I worked on the user end Win8 beta and hated it so I have no desire to use it now, but that's just my personal preference, what others may do is their business based on their preferences.
Click to expand...


Well, my preference would have been an upgraded and better version of Windows 7 and, other than a very occasional freeze, Win 7 has served me well for a year on my laptop.  Windows 8 still is annoying that some things require so many extra steps to do than on the old famliar system--and there is absolutely no reason why those extra steps should be necessary--but I am getting through most days without my blood pressure rising now.  I do keep my Windows 8 for Dummies book nearby though because I still need it when I need to do something I don't do every day.


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 appears to be very good, fast and stable. Better then Win7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Vista came out I went full fledged Linux Ubuntu then switched to Mint after Unity was foisted on the Ubuntu community.  When Win 7 came out I gave it a shot and had no problems with it so I kept it for some applications and Linux for others.  The primary Linux distros are getting more user-friendly with every release and a lot of companies are starting to cater to the Linux community, Valve/Steam, gaming has been one of the Linux shortcomings, are now supporting Linux, removing one negative that has kept many from migrating over to Linux.
> Like I posted earlier, I worked on the user end Win8 beta and hated it so I have no desire to use it now, but that's just my personal preference, what others may do is their business based on their preferences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my preference would have been an upgraded and better version of Windows 7 and, other than a very occasional freeze, Win 7 has served me well for a year on my laptop.  Windows 8 still is annoying that some things require so many extra steps to do than on the old famliar system--and there is absolutely no reason why those extra steps should be necessary--but I am getting through most days without my blood pressure rising now.  I do keep my Windows 8 for Dummies book nearby though because I still need it when I need to do something I don't do every day.
Click to expand...

Some people love XP and won't upgrade, some actually like Vista, some Win7, some Win8 and others different versions of Linux.  All have their pluses and minuses which are primarily defined by each user so I never push one over the other.  Win 7 has never frozen up on me, that I can remember and I think my main objection to Win8 is it reminds me (somewhat) of Ubuntu's Unity interface which I hate, again personal preference.
For most Windows users they will have to learn Win8 at some point in time as it will port with new computer sales even though most manufactures will load Win 7 instead if the customer asks for it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Vista came out I went full fledged Linux Ubuntu then switched to Mint after Unity was foisted on the Ubuntu community.  When Win 7 came out I gave it a shot and had no problems with it so I kept it for some applications and Linux for others.  The primary Linux distros are getting more user-friendly with every release and a lot of companies are starting to cater to the Linux community, Valve/Steam, gaming has been one of the Linux shortcomings, are now supporting Linux, removing one negative that has kept many from migrating over to Linux.
> Like I posted earlier, I worked on the user end Win8 beta and hated it so I have no desire to use it now, but that's just my personal preference, what others may do is their business based on their preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my preference would have been an upgraded and better version of Windows 7 and, other than a very occasional freeze, Win 7 has served me well for a year on my laptop.  Windows 8 still is annoying that some things require so many extra steps to do than on the old famliar system--and there is absolutely no reason why those extra steps should be necessary--but I am getting through most days without my blood pressure rising now.  I do keep my Windows 8 for Dummies book nearby though because I still need it when I need to do something I don't do every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people love XP and won't upgrade, some actually like Vista, some Win7, some Win8 and others different versions of Linux.  All have their pluses and minuses which are primarily defined by each user so I never push one over the other.  Win 7 has never frozen up on me, that I can remember and I think my main objection to Win8 is it reminds me (somewhat) of Ubuntu's Unity interface which I hate, again personal preference.
> For most Windows users they will have to learn Win8 at some point in time as it will port with new computer sales even though most manufactures will load Win 7 instead if the customer asks for it.
Click to expand...


For the completely untechy types like me who love their computers and the ease of doing tasks that it provides as well as the information and connectedness to the world and just having fun that it offers, utility is the #1 factor.  We want things user friendly, obvious, and operated via natural intuitiveness.  Windows 8 is none of that so I am actually having to learn it as I would have to learn the basics of using Word, Excel, or how to send email from my Comcast account, etc. 

And that is annoying.

We have scrapped our old computers with Windows 95 and 98 and whatever was just before that, but I recall they all worked.  Even our PCs using XP have now gone to computer heaven.

I have XP on my old Sony laptop and it still works fine as all we use that computer for is games anymore.  XP was an excellent operating system though and I loved it the first time I used it.

So my newer Sony laptop came with Vista.  For how I used that computer--almost exclusively as a work computer using only Word and Excel and AOL for email--it worked perfectly well with no noticable quirks or issues.

So my newest laptop--a year old now--came with Windows 7. As did Hombre's new PC, a little over a year old.  We have both experienced some computer freezes--not enough to be a serious thing--but maybe it is a problem with HP instead of Windows 7?  I dunno.

But my brand new PC (an HP) has the Windows 8 and so far no operating issues of any kind.  It's just that functionality is no longer the intuitive natural thing it once was.


----------



## Foxfyre

On the bright side, I have an old Microsoft BIG HUGE GAMES Rise of Nations game that I just love.  It would not run at all on Windows 7 so I couldn't play it on my new laptop, and it was annoying to have to get out one of the older ones to play it.

So I just loaded it into the new computer and it runs perfectly with Windows 8--looks beautiful on my 24" monitor and I am thrilled.


----------



## Bleipriester

C&C Generals still runs fine 
I use Metro mainly as Gamesexplorer starting it via vbs file


----------



## Foxfyre

Bleipriester said:


> C&C Generals still runs fine
> I use Metro mainly as Gamesexplorer starting it via vbs file



I'm sure that makes perfectly good sense in whatever language you're speaking.  

I put int he CD in the CD thingee and then do what it tells me to do.  If anything else is required, I'm sunk.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> C&C Generals still runs fine
> I use Metro mainly as Gamesexplorer starting it via vbs file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that makes perfectly good sense in whatever language you're speaking.
> 
> I put int he CD in the CD thingee and then do what it tells me to do.  If anything else is required, I'm sunk.
Click to expand...

Then you could have a problem installing Generals 
You might need to a proper config-file to run it with Win7/8, depends on your CPU. You should run it in compatibility mode, Win XP SP2.

And find a mod you like 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1SLnXy-k7g]Be in command of the Israeli army! - YouTube[/ame]

by the way: type this in notepad and save it as vbs file. This starts Metro at double click.
set ws = CreateObject("Wscript.shell") 
ws.sendkeys("^{ESC}")


----------



## Foxfyre

Bleipriester said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> C&C Generals still runs fine
> I use Metro mainly as Gamesexplorer starting it via vbs file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that makes perfectly good sense in whatever language you're speaking.
> 
> I put int he CD in the CD thingee and then do what it tells me to do.  If anything else is required, I'm sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you could have a problem installing Generals
> You might need to a proper config-file to run it with Win7/8, depends on your CPU. You should run it in compatibility mode, Win XP SP2.
> 
> And find a mod you like
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1SLnXy-k7g]Be in command of the Israeli army! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> by the way: type this in notepad and save it as vbs file. This starts Metro at double click.
> set ws = CreateObject("Wscript.shell")
> ws.sendkeys("^{ESC}")
Click to expand...


Is this an interactive game with other players?   It looks similar to Rise of Nations in its formatting.  I could play Rise of Nations on line against other players, but never have.  Just prefer the solo mode and let the computer run the other nations I have to battle.  Goes from a very primitive area through the millenia to the modern nuclear warfare age, but once you learn the basic commands to get your cities built, your industries going, your armies in place, etc., you can pretty much do it all intuitively.  Which is important to me.

So if you need a lot of hot keys, etc. to run Generals, that wouldn't be the game for me.  Our son gave a wonderful flight similator program where we can fly all these different kinds of airplanes all over the world using very realistic maps, take off and land at all the major world airports, etc.  But it required use of so many different keys and things that it just wasn't fun for me.  I crashed my plane more than I flew it.  

But I am really really happy that Rise of Nations runs on Windows 8.


----------



## Foxfyre

I have noticed one quirk happening frequently though.  Like often when I try to utilize the buttons on USMB to switch screens for something, I get a gray screen that doesn't load.  So I use the back button and try again, and usually the second time it loads.  But sometimes I have to completely exit AOL and restart it before I can get USMB to work.  I have bypassed AOL at times and just use Explorer or Comcast to access USMB but sometimes the same thing happens with the gray screen.  So I am pretty sure the problem isn't AOL.

Is that likely a problem with Windows 8?  Or my HP computer?  Or is it the USMB program itself?


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> On the bright side, I have an old Microsoft BIG HUGE GAMES Rise of Nations game that I just love.  It would not run at all on Windows 7 so I couldn't play it on my new laptop, and it was annoying to have to get out one of the older ones to play it.
> 
> So I just loaded it into the new computer and it runs perfectly with Windows 8--looks beautiful on my 24" monitor and I am thrilled.



I had a couple of XP games that refused to work on vista but loaded perfectly well on Win 7.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, I have an old Microsoft BIG HUGE GAMES Rise of Nations game that I just love.  It would not run at all on Windows 7 so I couldn't play it on my new laptop, and it was annoying to have to get out one of the older ones to play it.
> 
> So I just loaded it into the new computer and it runs perfectly with Windows 8--looks beautiful on my 24" monitor and I am thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple of XP games that refused to work on vista but loaded perfectly well on Win 7.
Click to expand...


Weird.  I didn't have anything that ran on XP that didn't do okay with Vista, but Windows 7 was a problem for two or three things I tried to load.  For isntance I have a Logo Translator program that I depend on extensively to communicate with a few friends who have limited English skills.  It would not run on Windows 7.  Runs perfectly on Windows 8.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> So if you need a lot of hot keys, etc. to run Generals, that wouldn't be the game for me.  Our son gave a wonderful flight similator program where we can fly all these different kinds of airplanes all over the world using very realistic maps, take off and land at all the major world airports, etc.  But it required use of so many different keys and things that it just wasn't fun for me.  I crashed my plane more than I flew it.
> 
> But I am really really happy that Rise of Nations runs on Windows 8.


It has an online mode, but there are very few players and most of them cheat (very old game). I play it offline, because you can create hard matches, even ones, one simply can not win. 1 vs 7 e.g.
And no, it is not hard to lunch the game, simply use a shortcut to the exe file. Just the installation could require a trick.. The Metro thingy with the vbs file is just for my convenience. You must know that I don´t like many icons on my desktop.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Command-Conquer-First-Decade-Pc/dp/B000CPKIT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357510863&sr=8-1&keywords=the+first+decade]Amazon.com: Command and Conquer the First Decade: Video Games[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> I have noticed one quirk happening frequently though.  Like often when I try to utilize the buttons on USMB to switch screens for something, I get a gray screen that doesn't load.  So I use the back button and try again, and usually the second time it loads.  But sometimes I have to completely exit AOL and restart it before I can get USMB to work.  I have bypassed AOL at times and just use Explorer or Comcast to access USMB but sometimes the same thing happens with the gray screen.  So I am pretty sure the problem isn't AOL.
> 
> Is that likely a problem with Windows 8?  Or my HP computer?  Or is it the USMB program itself?


I have no such problem. Do you have this on other vbulletin forums too?


----------



## Foxfyre

Bleipriester said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed one quirk happening frequently though.  Like often when I try to utilize the buttons on USMB to switch screens for something, I get a gray screen that doesn't load.  So I use the back button and try again, and usually the second time it loads.  But sometimes I have to completely exit AOL and restart it before I can get USMB to work.  I have bypassed AOL at times and just use Explorer or Comcast to access USMB but sometimes the same thing happens with the gray screen.  So I am pretty sure the problem isn't AOL.
> 
> Is that likely a problem with Windows 8?  Or my HP computer?  Or is it the USMB program itself?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no such problem. Do you have this on other vbulletin forums too?
Click to expand...


Not sure who all uses vbulletin because I don't pay much attention to that.  But I have noticed that some websites are just more reluctant to load than others though I usually do get them to kick in eventually.  And this is a really powerful computer.   Might be some quirk in ny security.  Am also having some issues with the Adobe Acrobat that came with Windows 8, and don't seem to have an Adobe Reader at all.  I think I'll go ahead and hunt that up and load it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed one quirk happening frequently though.  Like often when I try to utilize the buttons on USMB to switch screens for something, I get a gray screen that doesn't load.  So I use the back button and try again, and usually the second time it loads.  But sometimes I have to completely exit AOL and restart it before I can get USMB to work.  I have bypassed AOL at times and just use Explorer or Comcast to access USMB but sometimes the same thing happens with the gray screen.  So I am pretty sure the problem isn't AOL.
> 
> Is that likely a problem with Windows 8?  Or my HP computer?  Or is it the USMB program itself?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no such problem. Do you have this on other vbulletin forums too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure who all uses vbulletin because I don't pay much attention to that.  But I have noticed that some websites are just more reluctant to load than others though I usually do get them to kick in eventually.  And this is a really powerful computer.   Might be some quirk in ny security.  Am also having some issues with the Adobe Acrobat that came with Windows 8, and don't seem to have an Adobe Reader at all.  I think I'll go ahead and hunt that up and load it.
Click to expand...

Try it out. Most forums use vbuletin. And try it with another browser as method of eliminiation. To read pdfs I use Nitro PDF.


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, I just made a few trips around the internet to visit some old haunts using vbulletin and also experienced some quirky things, so it is either my computer or Windows 8 that isn't playing well with vbulletin.  Nothing I can't live with.  I just like to fix stuff if its fixable in a language I can understand.  (And that has to be REALLY simple language.  )


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I just made a few trips around the internet to visit some old haunts using vbulletin and also experienced some quirky things, so it is either my computer or Windows 8 that isn't playing well with vbulletin.  Nothing I can't live with.  I just like to fix stuff if its fixable in a language I can understand.  (And that has to be REALLY simple language.  )


You maybe post your problem in a computerforum or if you are useing Firefox in the help chat.


----------



## alan1

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I just made a few trips around the internet to visit some old haunts using vbulletin and also experienced some quirky things, so it is either my computer or Windows 8 that isn't playing well with vbulletin.  Nothing I can't live with.  I just like to fix stuff if its fixable in a language I can understand.  (And that has to be REALLY simple language.  )



I haven't had any issues with vbulletin, except for one, and I'm pretty sure that was the browser I was using.  After I installed the latest beta version of that browser, everything worked just fine.


----------



## Foxfyre

What browser do you use Alan?  I'm using the latest Internet Explorer.


----------



## Foxfyre

I suppose I could install Firefox and see if that works better.  I'm just so comfortable with explorer it's hard to switch.


----------



## Bleipriester

You also can press F12 in the open IE10 and then choose IE9 as browsermode and document mode. Maybe this works better with vbulletin.


----------



## Foxfyre

Just installed Firefox and it does work much better.  Will stay with it until I hit a glitch


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> What browser do you use Alan?  I'm using the latest Internet Explorer.



I for one refuse to use IE, every computer virus I or my wife have ever had came via IE and I know how to make my system secure.  I played with many different ones but always keep coming back to Firefox.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What browser do you use Alan?  I'm using the latest Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one refuse to use IE, every computer virus I or my wife have ever had came via IE and I know how to make my system secure.  I played with many different ones but always keep coming back to Firefox.
Click to expand...


I've been on line since the late 80's and have never gotten a virus.  Knock on wood.  I have picked up some ugly malware a time or two I had to install the PC Tools scxubber to get rid of, but that was cheaper than hauling the machine into the shop for maintenance.  That hasn't happened since I installed Avast as my anti virus program.

But so far Firefox seems to be much more compatible with Windows 8 than Exploirer.  Maybe we've stumbled onto the easy fix.


----------



## alan1

Foxfyre said:


> What browser do you use Alan?  I'm using the latest Internet Explorer.



I prefer Firefox, Ms Foxfyre.    I'm currently using their latest beta version.
One of the things I like about Firefox is that when a vulnerability is discovered, they usually get it fixed within a few days, whereas IE can take weeks to fix a known problem.
I've heard good things (from techies) about google's chrome also.  I avoid IE.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tip:
Installing Net Framework 3.5 offline.

Open Command Prompt (Amdinstrator) via the right-click menu in the lower left corner. Type the following, while your Win8 Disk is laid-in:

dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFx3 /all /source:<w8_setup_drive>\sources\sxs


So if your Win8 Disk is in drive D, type this:

dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFx3 /all /source:d:\sources\sxs


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> C&C Generals still runs fine
> I use Metro mainly as Gamesexplorer starting it via vbs file




How can C&C General work fine? 
Red Alert 2 does not work without setting up a second "monitor"  through the graphics software, faking a 2nd VGA monitor since RA2 cannot handle a modern video card whatsoever.
Also, doesn't C&C G use IPX/SPX? (There is a game hack that adds Winsock  to this game as well)


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> How can C&C General work fine?
> Red Alert 2 does not work without setting up a second "monitor"  through the graphics software, faking a 2nd VGA monitor since RA2 cannot handle a modern video card whatsoever.
> Also, doesn't C&C G use IPX/SPX? (There is a game hack that adds Winsock  to this game as well)


I don´t play LAN/Mulitplayer anymore since it simply does not work. When I try to play it online it works max one time. After that I get the message that I can not connect to other players at the begin of a match. But I don´t miss it. Full of "scudbuggers" etc. I just play it for fun in skirmish mostly.


----------



## Bleipriester

Know what I mean?




http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6451/aeroma.jpg

Instructions (for Beta 1 without Installer):
 - Download the Aero Glass for Win8 v0.7 aka BETA 1 here:
Aero Glass for Win8 v0.7 aka BETA 1 - MSFN Forum

- Extract the files to a place (C:\DWM for example)
- Edit the LoadGlass__AppInit_DLLs registry file by right click and edit. It should look like this:


		Code:
	

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=dword:00000001
"AppInit_DLLs"="E:\\DWM\\MyDWM\\DWMGlass.dll"
"RequireSignedAppInit_DLLs"=dword:00000000


- Edit entry "E:\\DWM\\MyDWM\\DWMGlass.dll" to where you have stored the files and save. Be sure to use double backslashes. Example:
"C:\\DWM\\DWMGlass.dll"

- Double click LoadGlass__AppInit_DLLs  and confirm its registration to the Windows registry

- Restart machine

- Customize Windows colors and their intensity in Windows to boost the glass effect. This may be necessary because the Windows design is not made for Glass.

- Not that no system files will be changed.

Edit: I am happy with this:


----------



## WillowTree

alan1 said:


> This thread is for people to offer Windows 8 advice, tips or tricks and for people to ask questions about Windows 8 (and hopefully get some answers).



don't even do windows 8,, go apple.


----------



## Ringel05

WillowTree said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for people to offer Windows 8 advice, tips or tricks and for people to ask questions about Windows 8 (and hopefully get some answers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't even do windows 8,, go apple.
Click to expand...


I prefer pineapple.....  Easier to carve into an abacus.......


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I've been struggling with Windows 8 for four months now, and while I still hate it, I am no longer at total war with it.  But for routine PC use, it really does suck.  Not that I expect them to care.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Foxfyre said:


> Well I've been struggling with Windows 8 for four months now, and while I still hate it, I am no longer at total war with it.  But for routine PC use, it really does suck.  Not that I expect them to care.



Funny I just noticed this thread (I really need to get away from the Politics more often  ).

I too have been struggling with Windows 8 for the last 6 months or so and have eventually come to grips with it.  For the first few days I sat at the computer and Googled:  "how the hell do I (blank) on Windows 8" on my smartphone and slowly figured things out.  

The very first thing I did however was to completely disable Internet Explorer and uploaded Chrome.  I won't touch IE.

I do not have a touch screen monitor so learning how to do things with the mouse has added additional fun to the equation.  

Just learning how to do the mundane things has been a chore.  I don't know why they had to go an revamp the _entire program._

Ultimately, Windows 8 does everything and more which previous Windows does but it's just in different spots and it takes some time to figure out where everything is.


----------



## Glendower

Foxfyre said:


> Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?



Get a free software package called Classic Shell.  It allows you run Win 8 like you did Win 7 or XP.  It gives you a working start button and almost all the functionality with it that you had in Win 7.  I install it as part of the standard configuration when I roll out a Win 8 box to my users.


----------



## Foxfyre

Glendower said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a free software package called Classic Shell.  It allows you run Win 8 like you did Win 7 or XP.  It gives you a working start button and almost all the functionality with it that you had in Win 7.  I install it as part of the standard configuration when I roll out a Win 8 box to my users.
Click to expand...


Does it restore capability to run the games I was running on XP?  Windows 8 isn't very friendly to most of them.   I have finally adjusted to lack of a start button and am not having all that many issues with Windows 8 now....there are even a few--VERY few--features I have come to appreciate.  But I really would like to have some of those games back.   For instance running Pogo games on Windows 8 has not been that satisfactory.  They work but a lot of the functionality like whole scree
n play etc. just doesn't work.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Glendower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a free software package called Classic Shell.  It allows you run Win 8 like you did Win 7 or XP.  It gives you a working start button and almost all the functionality with it that you had in Win 7.  I install it as part of the standard configuration when I roll out a Win 8 box to my users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it restore capability to run the games I was running on XP?  Windows 8 isn't very friendly to most of them.   I have finally adjusted to lack of a start button and am not having all that many issues with Windows 8 now....there are even a few--VERY few--features I have come to appreciate.  But I really would like to have some of those games back.   For instance running Pogo games on Windows 8 has not been that satisfactory.  They work but a lot of the functionality like whole scree
> n play etc. just doesn't work.
Click to expand...


Windows 8.1 is coming and it's a Service Pack release which means the kernel is markedly changed.

Windows 8.1 release date, news and features | News | TechRadar

Now there's a preview out already, but it's more for debugging and developer input.  September/October is slated for Windows Blue (8.1) release.

If anyone is using fixes for start buttons, etc. then they should remove all these extras before installing either the preview or the full release service pack.

Regarding running older games in Windows 8.

I use the compatibility mode and most games seem to work from there.  There are secondary source key mapping programs that allow you to map keys and remove functions such as the windows key (when gaming) and they can help deal with some of the controller issues.

Compatibility Mode - Use in Windows 8

hth


----------



## Glendower

Foxfyre said:


> Glendower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am now in Day 2 of dealing with Windows 8 and the frustration level has not subsided in the least.  Some of the simplest things, like safely removing hardware (my external hard drive) simply cannot be dome imtuitively as it could be on all other Windows systems.  I am finally getting the desk top set up sufficiently that I can function but sheesh.  What maniac decided this was a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a free software package called Classic Shell.  It allows you run Win 8 like you did Win 7 or XP.  It gives you a working start button and almost all the functionality with it that you had in Win 7.  I install it as part of the standard configuration when I roll out a Win 8 box to my users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it restore capability to run the games I was running on XP?  Windows 8 isn't very friendly to most of them.   I have finally adjusted to lack of a start button and am not having all that many issues with Windows 8 now....there are even a few--VERY few--features I have come to appreciate.  But I really would like to have some of those games back.   For instance running Pogo games on Windows 8 has not been that satisfactory.  They work but a lot of the functionality like whole scree
> n play etc. just doesn't work.
Click to expand...


No, unfortunately.  But it does allow you to get rid of that hideous Metro interface.


----------



## Foxfyre

Glendower said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glendower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a free software package called Classic Shell.  It allows you run Win 8 like you did Win 7 or XP.  It gives you a working start button and almost all the functionality with it that you had in Win 7.  I install it as part of the standard configuration when I roll out a Win 8 box to my users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it restore capability to run the games I was running on XP?  Windows 8 isn't very friendly to most of them.   I have finally adjusted to lack of a start button and am not having all that many issues with Windows 8 now....there are even a few--VERY few--features I have come to appreciate.  But I really would like to have some of those games back.   For instance running Pogo games on Windows 8 has not been that satisfactory.  They work but a lot of the functionality like whole scree
> n play etc. just doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately.  But it does allow you to get rid of that hideous Metro interface.
Click to expand...


I hardly think about it anymore and rarely ever visit it--I like the fact that the major market performance is an automatic feature and do glance at that now and then--but one quick click and I'm on my familiar desktop.   But oh well.  Maybe the game manufacturers will come up with some updated stuff that will run on Windows 8.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Glendower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it restore capability to run the games I was running on XP?  Windows 8 isn't very friendly to most of them.   I have finally adjusted to lack of a start button and am not having all that many issues with Windows 8 now....there are even a few--VERY few--features I have come to appreciate.  But I really would like to have some of those games back.   For instance running Pogo games on Windows 8 has not been that satisfactory.  They work but a lot of the functionality like whole scree
> n play etc. just doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately.  But it does allow you to get rid of that hideous Metro interface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hardly think about it anymore and rarely ever visit it--I like the fact that the major market performance is an automatic feature and do glance at that now and then--but one quick click and I'm on my familiar desktop.   But oh well.  Maybe the game manufacturers will come up with some updated stuff that will run on Windows 8.
Click to expand...


After you've been to your desktop from the tile interface, you can then switch back and forth with the Window Key as well.


----------



## Foxfyre

Yes I know.  That isn't all that big a deal to me anymore.  I just enjoy my games late night and hate that I can no longer play some of them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Speaking of hating all the new fangled stuff, I also hate Office 2013.  But my existing Office software is ten years old and doesn't cope well with documents from the newer versions.  Sigh.


----------



## TemplarKormac

If I could only get older programs to work on Windows 8, I'd be happy. Running programs in compatibility mode never works.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I also can't dual boot to my other hard drive without having to go into bios or restarting the machine..it's pissing me off. I am not a big fan of the UEFI style BIOS system....


----------



## Foxfyre

Exactly TK.  While I appreciate technology that allows us to do so many amazing things and opens up worlds for us, I cannot help but resent the intentional obsolescence that makes new stuff so darn expensive.  And most especially when it takes things we enjoy away from us.  (Not that I understood more than half of what you were talking about.  )


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of hating all the new fangled stuff, I also hate Office 2013.  But my existing Office software is ten years old and doesn't cope well with documents from the newer versions.  Sigh.



I quite like the intuitiveness of Office 2013.  Otherwise, office 2003 did everything I needed. That being said, the ribbon's intuitiveness is very useful, especially for Excel but I imagine that's because I use excel more than Word. I would thing those who use Word and who also use a lot of it's features would also find that intuitiveness beneficial. 

I also like the connectivity to the SkyDrive Pro that Office 2013 gives me and my phone/tablet.  So the connectivity in Windows 8 is likely the best part of it for me. The rest is nice but I did like the prettiness of Windows 7.  That being said, I like the snappiness of Windows 8.


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> I also can't dual boot to my other hard drive without having to go into bios or restarting the machine..it's pissing me off. I am not a big fan of the UEFI style BIOS system....



I'm dual booting from SSD (Win8) and IDE (Win7) without having to go into the bios.  I just had to OS install both of them with the other drive disabled. 

Then I just press the boot function key (For ASUS F8) and choose which drive to boot from.

I've also installed Win8 first and then Win7 secondly on the same setup but with both drives functional. Then a bootloader is setup in the main boot drive (win8) and when I start up the machine I get to choose after the initial system boot. The problem with that method is that if the first drive fails, so does the boot loader and now I have to perform a short win8 repair for it to recognize that there's only one OS left and setup for that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of hating all the new fangled stuff, I also hate Office 2013.  But my existing Office software is ten years old and doesn't cope well with documents from the newer versions.  Sigh.



Download and install open office or Libre Office, it works with Office 2013 fine and is free.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also can't dual boot to my other hard drive without having to go into bios or restarting the machine..it's pissing me off. I am not a big fan of the UEFI style BIOS system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dual booting from SSD (Win8) and IDE (Win7) without having to go into the bios.  I just had to OS install both of them with the other drive disabled.
> 
> Then I just press the boot function key (For ASUS F8) and choose which drive to boot from.
> 
> I've also installed Win8 first and then Win7 secondly on the same setup but with both drives functional. Then a bootloader is setup in the main boot drive (win8) and when I start up the machine I get to choose after the initial system boot. The problem with that method is that if the first drive fails, so does the boot loader and now I have to perform a short win8 repair for it to recognize that there's only one OS left and setup for that.
Click to expand...


Nono, SSDs are too rich for my blood. I'm running two SATA HDD's. Both of them are SATA 3's. A 1.5 TB with 8 and a 500GB with 7. I get to the selection screen, I select Windows 7, it kicks me back to the selection screen. So I go into BIOS without making any changes, exit and it boots 7 no problem. If I set 7 as default in msconfig, it takes me to the win7 bootloader and it does the same thing. I have never seen anything like this..

Also, it could be that my secondary HD needs to be set as the slave.. I've tried everything else.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TemplarKormac said:


> I also can't dual boot to my other hard drive without having to go into bios or restarting the machine..it's pissing me off. I am not a big fan of the UEFI style BIOS system....



 Just wait till boxes start coming out without the option to turn off the "secure" boot.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hating all the new fangled stuff, I also hate Office 2013.  But my existing Office software is ten years old and doesn't cope well with documents from the newer versions.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download and install open office or Libre Office, it works with Office 2013 fine and is free.
Click to expand...


Does it have all the extra stuff--mail merge, templates for name tags and labels, formats for newsletters and other publications and power point presentations I am responsible for?   Excel is such wonderful software, does the free software have the same capabilities?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hating all the new fangled stuff, I also hate Office 2013.  But my existing Office software is ten years old and doesn't cope well with documents from the newer versions.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download and install open office or Libre Office, it works with Office 2013 fine and is free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it have all the extra stuff--mail merge, templates for name tags and labels, formats for newsletters and other publications and power point presentations I am responsible for?   Excel is such wonderful software, does the free software have the same capabilities?
Click to expand...


Yes...
Calc Features » LibreOffice
"Powerpoint"..... Impress Features » LibreOffice


----------



## Ropey

Open office is quite a robust free application and it allows for serious conversions.  I use it as a conversion tool.  It's better than office 2013 for that purpose and it's as good as office 2013 for any basic/intermediate and even some advanced use. Customizing any of the platform is via java scripting and so is somewhat more insecure than Office 2013 but for free?

It's grand imo.


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also can't dual boot to my other hard drive without having to go into bios or restarting the machine..it's pissing me off. I am not a big fan of the UEFI style BIOS system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dual booting from SSD (Win8) and IDE (Win7) without having to go into the bios.  I just had to OS install both of them with the other drive disabled.
> 
> Then I just press the boot function key (For ASUS F8) and choose which drive to boot from.
> 
> I've also installed Win8 first and then Win7 secondly on the same setup but with both drives functional. Then a bootloader is setup in the main boot drive (win8) and when I start up the machine I get to choose after the initial system boot. The problem with that method is that if the first drive fails, so does the boot loader and now I have to perform a short win8 repair for it to recognize that there's only one OS left and setup for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nono, SSDs are too rich for my blood. I'm running two SATA HDD's. Both of them are SATA 3's. A 1.5 TB with 8 and a 500GB with 7. I get to the selection screen, I select Windows 7, it kicks me back to the selection screen. So I go into BIOS without making any changes, exit and it boots 7 no problem. If I set 7 as default in msconfig, it takes me to the win7 bootloader and it does the same thing. I have never seen anything like this..
> 
> Also, it could be that my secondary HD needs to be set as the slave.. I've tried everything else.
Click to expand...


Sata's don't have the master/slave IDE reservations.   What's your computer/motherboard make/model?


----------



## Glendower

Ropey said:


> Open office is quite a robust free application and it allows for serious conversions.  I use it as a conversion tool.  It's better than office 2013 for that purpose and it's as good as office 2013 for any basic/intermediate and even some advanced use. Customizing any of the platform is via java scripting and so is somewhat more insecure than Office 2013 but for free?
> 
> It's grand imo.



LibreOffice is a fork (split off of) the OpenOffice project that did not want to be affiliated with Oracle when they bought Sun.  Support seems to be better with LibreOffice than with OO.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dual booting from SSD (Win8) and IDE (Win7) without having to go into the bios.  I just had to OS install both of them with the other drive disabled.
> 
> Then I just press the boot function key (For ASUS F8) and choose which drive to boot from.
> 
> I've also installed Win8 first and then Win7 secondly on the same setup but with both drives functional. Then a bootloader is setup in the main boot drive (win8) and when I start up the machine I get to choose after the initial system boot. The problem with that method is that if the first drive fails, so does the boot loader and now I have to perform a short win8 repair for it to recognize that there's only one OS left and setup for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nono, SSDs are too rich for my blood. I'm running two SATA HDD's. Both of them are SATA 3's. A 1.5 TB with 8 and a 500GB with 7. I get to the selection screen, I select Windows 7, it kicks me back to the selection screen. So I go into BIOS without making any changes, exit and it boots 7 no problem. If I set 7 as default in msconfig, it takes me to the win7 bootloader and it does the same thing. I have never seen anything like this..
> 
> Also, it could be that my secondary HD needs to be set as the slave.. I've tried everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sata's don't have the master/slave IDE reservations.   What's your computer/motherboard make/model?
Click to expand...


Mine is a HP-ENVY h8-1534, Gigabyte "Angelica" chipset motherboard. AMD FX-6350 Six-core 3.9 Ghz processor, 10 GB DDR3 RAM.


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nono, SSDs are too rich for my blood. I'm running two SATA HDD's. Both of them are SATA 3's. A 1.5 TB with 8 and a 500GB with 7. I get to the selection screen, I select Windows 7, it kicks me back to the selection screen. So I go into BIOS without making any changes, exit and it boots 7 no problem. If I set 7 as default in msconfig, it takes me to the win7 bootloader and it does the same thing. I have never seen anything like this..
> 
> Also, it could be that my secondary HD needs to be set as the slave.. I've tried everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sata's don't have the master/slave IDE reservations.   What's your computer/motherboard make/model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is a HP-ENVY h8-1534, Gigabyte "Angelica" chipset motherboard. AMD FX-6350 Six-core 3.9 Ghz processor, 10 GB DDR3 RAM.
Click to expand...


Have you tried the F Function boot menu for both drives?

I think it is F12 but I'm not sure. It may be F6.  Can you try them at boot and see if you can access a BIOS driven boot  menu without going into the actual BIOS?

If  you find the menu and recognize the hard drives, can you select one and see if it boots from there and then the other as well?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sata's don't have the master/slave IDE reservations.   What's your computer/motherboard make/model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a HP-ENVY h8-1534, Gigabyte "Angelica" chipset motherboard. AMD FX-6350 Six-core 3.9 Ghz processor, 10 GB DDR3 RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you tried the F Function boot menu for both drives?
> 
> I think it is F12 but I'm not sure. It may be F6.  Can you try them at boot and see if you can access a BIOS driven boot  menu without going into the actual BIOS?
> 
> If  you find the menu and recognize the hard drives, can you select one and see if it boots from there and then the other as well?
Click to expand...


I'll try that.


----------



## TemplarKormac

The F12 key failed.


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> The F12 key failed.



Did you try F6 as well? Did it give you the option of choosing drives?  Could you choose the DVD, etc? In other words, did it fail after you had a chance to see the boot menu and choose a drive or did the F12 not give you a boot menu?

If you did not get a boot menu, did you try F6?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pressing the F6 and Esc keys simultaneously after restarting causes the system to boot to the alternate OS of Windows 7 (After I select 7 from the 8 bootloader)


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> The F12 key failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try F6 as well? Did it give you the option of choosing drives?  Could you choose the DVD, etc? In other words, did it fail after you had a chance to see the boot menu and choose a drive or did the F12 not give you a boot menu?
> 
> If you did not get a boot menu, did you try F6?
Click to expand...


The F12 key performed no special function unique to this machine.


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> Pressing the F6 and Esc keys simultaneously after restarting causes the system to boot to the alternate OS of Windows 7 (After I select 7 from the 8 bootloader)



OK, that's like the second comparison I gave you.   I've actually got mine working that way right now.  With a choice from the bootloader but I don't need to press any keys.  If I don't choose within a few seconds the bootloader defaults to win8.  Otherwise I can choose to go with win7.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressing the F6 and Esc keys simultaneously after restarting causes the system to boot to the alternate OS of Windows 7 (After I select 7 from the 8 bootloader)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that's like the second comparison I gave you.   I've actually got mine working that way right now.  With a choice from the bootloader but I don't need to press any keys.  If I don't choose within a few seconds the bootloader defaults to win8.  Otherwise I can choose to go with win7.
Click to expand...


But if I select it normally from the bootloader, it will not boot to 7 at all. It will just return to the boot screen. I have to press these keys each time...


----------



## Ropey

TemplarKormac said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressing the F6 and Esc keys simultaneously after restarting causes the system to boot to the alternate OS of Windows 7 (After I select 7 from the 8 bootloader)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that's like the second comparison I gave you.   I've actually got mine working that way right now.  With a choice from the bootloader but I don't need to press any keys.  If I don't choose within a few seconds the bootloader defaults to win8.  Otherwise I can choose to go with win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I select it normally from the bootloader, it will not boot to 7 at all. It will just return to the boot screen. I have to press these keys each time...
Click to expand...


Then you've found a workaround.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ropey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that's like the second comparison I gave you.   I've actually got mine working that way right now.  With a choice from the bootloader but I don't need to press any keys.  If I don't choose within a few seconds the bootloader defaults to win8.  Otherwise I can choose to go with win7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I select it normally from the bootloader, it will not boot to 7 at all. It will just return to the boot screen. I have to press these keys each time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you've found a workaround.
Click to expand...


That works. Thank you for the help!


----------



## IrwinWaterfie

Can any one tell how to use social apps in the window 8 and how to share window 8 apps on the double screen?
Does the screen sharing support on all types of laptops , monitors or tablets?
How to use the function of snapshot and where it saves the snapshot?


----------



## Ringel05

IrwinWaterfie said:


> Can any one tell how to use social apps in the window 8 and how to share window 8 apps on the double screen?
> Does the screen sharing support on all types of laptops , monitors or tablets?
> How to use the function of snapshot and where it saves the snapshot?



I don't even know how to do that in Win7 which I have.  Now if you wanted to know how in Ubuntu or Mint......


----------



## Foxfyre

IrwinWaterfie said:


> Can any one tell how to use social apps in the window 8 and how to share window 8 apps on the double screen?
> Does the screen sharing support on all types of laptops , monitors or tablets?
> How to use the function of snapshot and where it saves the snapshot?



I don't know anything about 'screen sharing' as I've never done that Irwin.   Windows 8 is less frustrating to me if I just go immediately to desktop - then I use IE or Firefox or whatever is your favorite browser, call up Facebook (or whatever), make a desktop Icon for it, and then it works like it does on any other Windows program.

In other words I try to make Windows 8 as similar to other Windows programs as possible and bypass most of the features unique to Winddows 8.

If you read back over this thread or in the Coffee Shop and a few other places, though, you'll find that I am NOT a fan of Windows 8.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> I don't know anything about 'screen sharing' as I've never done that Irwin.   Windows 8 is less frustrating to me if I just go immediately to desktop - then I use IE or Firefox or whatever is your favorite browser, call up Facebook (or whatever), make a desktop Icon for it, and then it works like it does on any other Windows program.
> 
> In other words I try to make Windows 8 as similar to other Windows programs as possible and bypass most of the features unique to Winddows 8.
> 
> If you read back over this thread or in the Coffee Shop and a few other places, though, you'll find that I am NOT a fan of Windows 8.



I am not a fan of the "Modern" (or Metro) interface. But I really have no issue at all with Windows 8. It's stable and easy on resources. It actually does better with RAM and CPU than Windows 7.

For snapshots. the Snipping Tool is still there, just hard to find. Do a search for Snipping and you'll find it. It works the same as it has since Vista.

Screen "sharing," I will assume means dual monitors or projectors. This is a bit more tricky, since the video driver, rather than Windows handles it. With NVidia and AMD - this is pretty easy, and is identical to the Windows 7 method - right click on the desk top and bring up the NVidia or AMD interface.

The onboard Intel driver can get tricky, as the interface is inconsistent. But generally a little digging will bring up the ability to extend or duplicate the desktop.


----------



## alan1

This past Sunday morning I booted up my machine and attempted to log into Window's 8.  I got an error message "user profile service failed the logon".  What the heck?  I can't get into my own computer.  

Using my phone, I google the error message.  The most common solution is to log in using some other profile on the computer and once in, fix the user profile.  I'm the only user on this computer, so I still can't get in.

There are a few help sites that talk about booting in safe mode, and all of them say the same thing hold down the shift key and pound on the F8 key like an OCD madman and you may get it to boot in safe mode.  Part of the problem with Windows 8 is that it boots so fast this trick is hard to accomplish.  I've got the intel i5 processor and 12 gigs of ram.  After numerous shutdowns and restarts I cannot get the computer to boot into safe mode.

I do a little more google searching and finally run across some techie website where a guy explains how to get a Windows 8 machine to boot into safe mode.  I am not personally recommending this method, but it was the trick that finally worked for me.
His solution---- power on the computer and as it is booting up hard-power it off, repeat about this action 3 or 4 times.  Then do a normal power on without interrupting the boot up process.  Windows 8 is now ticked off at you, so it will only boot in safe mode.  Which then allowed me to fix the problem with my computer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

alan1 said:


> This past Sunday morning I booted up my machine and attempted to log into Window's 8.  I got an error message "user profile service failed the logon".  What the heck?  I can't get into my own computer.
> 
> Using my phone, I google the error message.  The most common solution is to log in using some other profile on the computer and once in, fix the user profile.  I'm the only user on this computer, so I still can't get in.
> 
> There are a few help sites that talk about booting in safe mode, and all of them say the same thing hold down the shift key and pound on the F8 key like an OCD madman and you may get it to boot in safe mode.  Part of the problem with Windows 8 is that it boots so fast this trick is hard to accomplish.  I've got the intel i5 processor and 12 gigs of ram.  After numerous shutdowns and restarts I cannot get the computer to boot into safe mode.
> 
> I do a little more google searching and finally run across some techie website where a guy explains how to get a Windows 8 machine to boot into safe mode.  I am not personally recommending this method, but it was the trick that finally worked for me.
> His solution---- power on the computer and as it is booting up hard-power it off, repeat about this action 3 or 4 times.  Then do a normal power on without interrupting the boot up process.  Windows 8 is now ticked off at you, so it will only boot in safe mode.  Which then allowed me to fix the problem with my computer.



In the future use a different key to boot into safe mode.Your friend put you in the right direction - but maybe the wrong path. Not every brand of computer uses F8. Some use F5.
Also you hit the key several times as soon as you power up.
Try googling your brand and model for the correct alternate boot key. 
 Also - just sayin'...Windows 8 does not "boot up so fast it misses the key". Your computer has what is called a BIOS..it is the hardware's operating system, it has to boot up before Windows does.  The computer tech who told you to hardcrash the computer 3 times is a poor excuse for a tech. That activates Windows "fail safe" mode. This is a bad-bad way to get to safe mode.  Doing this over and over while the boot loader is active might corrupt the loader - and then you will have nothing.


----------



## Bleipriester

I found a way to (re-)boot in the save mode easily if you can run the normal mode.
Press WIN+R to open the Run commmand and run shutdown.exe /o /r /f /t 00. Looks like this:






A menu appears, choose Troubleshoot -> Avanced options -> Startup Settings -> Restart.

Another menu appears, select the safe mode you want to launch.


----------



## Foxfyre

After using it for more than a year now, I can say I've made my peace with Windows 8.  I have one of those artificially created start buttons on the computer but never use it as I now just automatically access everything as I need it.  And there are features of Windows 8 that I really like and feel mildly annoyed when I don't have them on other computers.  In fact I now prefer Windows 8 on my desktop PC over Windows 7 that I have on my laptop.  Windows 7 has actually given me more problems than Windows 8.   But it definitely has been a learning curve.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sigh, and Windows just abandoned 8.1 like they did XP. They're forcing updates on people too. And next year comes Windows 9. We're doomed. I am seriously thinking about moving to Linux.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TemplarKormac said:


> Sigh, and Windows just abandoned 8.1 like they did XP. They're forcing updates on people too. And next year comes Windows 9. We're doomed. I am seriously thinking about moving to Linux.



What are you talking about?

Abandoned in what way? XP is 13 years old, it is a dead OS. Windows 7, 8, 8.1 all have full support.

I like Linux. I have Ubuntu installed on several machines. BUT if you think you are going to get even the support you get for XP with Linux, you're nuts.


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, and Windows just abandoned 8.1 like they did XP. They're forcing updates on people too. And next year comes Windows 9. We're doomed. I am seriously thinking about moving to Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Abandoned in what way? XP is 13 years old, it is a dead OS. Windows 7, 8, 8.1 all have full support.
> 
> I like Linux. I have Ubuntu installed on several machines. BUT if you think you are going to get even the support you get for XP with Linux, you're nuts.
Click to expand...


Yes.  We will have support for Windows 7 and beyond through at east 2020.  Even Vista has three more years support guaranteed.  And we all have to upgrade periodically anyway to get the best software to work.


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> After using it for more than a year now, I can say I've made my peace with Windows 8.  I have one of those artificially created start buttons on the computer but never use it as I now just automatically access everything as I need it.  And there are features of Windows 8 that I really like and feel mildly annoyed when I don't have them on other computers.  In fact I now prefer Windows 8 on my desktop PC over Windows 7 that I have on my laptop.  Windows 7 has actually given me more problems than Windows 8.   But it definitely has been a learning curve.



Yeah, learning curve.......  Just bought the wife a new laptop with 8.1 on it.......  She has to learn it for work but I will either wait to see if M$ has learned it's lesson from 8 and offers a 7 like interface sans all the crap on 8 for a large portion of their customers who have made it plain we HATE 8 or just buy a version of 7 (download the drivers I need) and replace 8.........
I have to learn it to configure it for her........  I forgot how much I hated 8 from when I consumer beta tested it......


----------



## Bleipriester

This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
Tools:*

*Startisback+*
- Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.

*OldnewExplorer*
- Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
*
XSubst*
- Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.

*Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
- Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
*
OblyTile*
- Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).

*UserListEnabler*
- If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
*
Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
- Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
*
Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
- Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
*

Languages:*

*Language Pack German*
- A German language pack for offline installations.


*Commands:*

*Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
- A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.

*Save Mode*
- Reboot to safe mode via this command.

*Thin Borders*
- Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.

*Games Explorer*
- Shortcut to the Games Explorer.


*Theme:*

*Snowy 8*
- Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.

Download: (115 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!CoxSEAQA!IQ-XP2I7DxP9gPqp_eFfqZz3v7mkgYUhUleqSOQ9sdc






View my original thread:
Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
> Tools:*
> 
> *Startisback+*
> - Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.
> 
> *OldnewExplorer*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
> *
> XSubst*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.
> 
> *Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
> - Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
> *
> OblyTile*
> - Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).
> 
> *UserListEnabler*
> - If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
> *
> Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
> - Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
> *
> Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
> - Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
> *
> 
> Languages:*
> 
> *Language Pack German*
> - A German language pack for offline installations.
> 
> 
> *Commands:*
> 
> *Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
> - A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> 
> *Save Mode*
> - Reboot to safe mode via this command.
> 
> *Thin Borders*
> - Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.
> 
> *Games Explorer*
> - Shortcut to the Games Explorer.
> 
> 
> *Theme:*
> 
> *Snowy 8*
> - Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.
> 
> Download: (115 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!CoxSEAQA!IQ-XP2I7DxP9gPqp_eFfqZz3v7mkgYUhUleqSOQ9sdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my original thread:
> Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung




All that just to return the OS to a usable state.
Hilarious.
And people say Linux is a pain to get to work....


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
> Tools:*
> 
> *Startisback+*
> - Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.
> 
> *OldnewExplorer*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
> *
> XSubst*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.
> 
> *Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
> - Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
> *
> OblyTile*
> - Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).
> 
> *UserListEnabler*
> - If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
> *
> Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
> - Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
> *
> Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
> - Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
> *
> 
> Languages:*
> 
> *Language Pack German*
> - A German language pack for offline installations.
> 
> 
> *Commands:*
> 
> *Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
> - A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> 
> *Save Mode*
> - Reboot to safe mode via this command.
> 
> *Thin Borders*
> - Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.
> 
> *Games Explorer*
> - Shortcut to the Games Explorer.
> 
> 
> *Theme:*
> 
> *Snowy 8*
> - Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.
> 
> Download: (115 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!CoxSEAQA!IQ-XP2I7DxP9gPqp_eFfqZz3v7mkgYUhUleqSOQ9sdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my original thread:
> Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that just to return the OS to a usable state.
> Hilarious.
> And people say Linux is a pain to get to work....
Click to expand...

The Startmenu alone does the whole job. The rest are additional functions or cosmetic.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
> Tools:*
> 
> *Startisback+*
> - Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.
> 
> *OldnewExplorer*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
> *
> XSubst*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.
> 
> *Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
> - Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
> *
> OblyTile*
> - Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).
> 
> *UserListEnabler*
> - If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
> *
> Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
> - Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
> *
> Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
> - Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
> *
> 
> Languages:*
> 
> *Language Pack German*
> - A German language pack for offline installations.
> 
> 
> *Commands:*
> 
> *Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
> - A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> 
> *Save Mode*
> - Reboot to safe mode via this command.
> 
> *Thin Borders*
> - Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.
> 
> *Games Explorer*
> - Shortcut to the Games Explorer.
> 
> 
> *Theme:*
> 
> *Snowy 8*
> - Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.
> 
> Download: (115 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!CoxSEAQA!IQ-XP2I7DxP9gPqp_eFfqZz3v7mkgYUhUleqSOQ9sdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my original thread:
> Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that just to return the OS to a usable state.
> Hilarious.
> And people say Linux is a pain to get to work....
Click to expand...


Well I haven't done ANY of that stuff and Windows 8.1 has been working just fine for me, has been more stable with fewer freeze ups and other such problems than Windows 7, and I have finally learned to make peace with it and am enjoying some of its more innovative features--and this is a desk top PC we're talking about.  I did install a start button many months ago but never use it as I now automatically use Windows 8.1 as it was intended.  In fact I am somewhat irked when I use Windows 7 on my lap top and forget that it can't do some of the things that Windows 8 does and it is mildly annoying.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
> Tools:*
> 
> *Startisback+*
> - Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.
> 
> *OldnewExplorer*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
> *
> XSubst*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.
> 
> *Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
> - Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
> *
> OblyTile*
> - Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).
> 
> *UserListEnabler*
> - If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
> *
> Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
> - Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
> *
> Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
> - Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
> *
> 
> Languages:*
> 
> *Language Pack German*
> - A German language pack for offline installations.
> 
> 
> *Commands:*
> 
> *Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
> - A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> 
> *Save Mode*
> - Reboot to safe mode via this command.
> 
> *Thin Borders*
> - Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.
> 
> *Games Explorer*
> - Shortcut to the Games Explorer.
> 
> 
> *Theme:*
> 
> *Snowy 8*
> - Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.
> 
> Download: (115 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!CoxSEAQA!IQ-XP2I7DxP9gPqp_eFfqZz3v7mkgYUhUleqSOQ9sdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my original thread:
> Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that just to return the OS to a usable state.
> Hilarious.
> And people say Linux is a pain to get to work....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I haven't done ANY of that stuff and Windows 8.1 has been working just fine for me, has been more stable with fewer freeze ups and other such problems than Windows 7, and I have finally learned to make peace with it and am enjoying some of its more innovative features--and this is a desk top PC we're talking about.  I did install a start button many months ago but never use it as I now automatically use Windows 8.1 as it was intended.  In fact I am somewhat irked when I use Windows 7 on my lap top and forget that it can't do some of the things that Windows 8 does and it is mildly annoying.
Click to expand...

Windows 8.1 has a start button already.


----------



## Foxfyre

Bleipriester said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that just to return the OS to a usable state.
> Hilarious.
> And people say Linux is a pain to get to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I haven't done ANY of that stuff and Windows 8.1 has been working just fine for me, has been more stable with fewer freeze ups and other such problems than Windows 7, and I have finally learned to make peace with it and am enjoying some of its more innovative features--and this is a desk top PC we're talking about.  I did install a start button many months ago but never use it as I now automatically use Windows 8.1 as it was intended.  In fact I am somewhat irked when I use Windows 7 on my lap top and forget that it can't do some of the things that Windows 8 does and it is mildly annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.
Click to expand...


Does it?  LOL.  I haven't even checked to see what happened to the start button when I upgraded from Win 8 to 8.1--MS offered us the chance to do that free so I did.  But I haven't looked at the start button for at least six months--haven't needed it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.



Yes, but it doesn't do anything.

I deal with Windows 8 exactly like I deal with Ubuntu - I use search for all navigation. It works well.


----------



## Bleipriester

Foxfyre said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I haven't done ANY of that stuff and Windows 8.1 has been working just fine for me, has been more stable with fewer freeze ups and other such problems than Windows 7, and I have finally learned to make peace with it and am enjoying some of its more innovative features--and this is a desk top PC we're talking about.  I did install a start button many months ago but never use it as I now automatically use Windows 8.1 as it was intended.  In fact I am somewhat irked when I use Windows 7 on my lap top and forget that it can't do some of the things that Windows 8 does and it is mildly annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?  LOL.  I haven't even checked to see what happened to the start button when I upgraded from Win 8 to 8.1--MS offered us the chance to do that free so I did.  But I haven't looked at the start button for at least six months--haven't needed it.
Click to expand...

It opens only the Modern UI anyway.

Windows 9 is expected to have a startmenu.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it doesn't do anything.
> 
> I deal with Windows 8 exactly like I deal with Ubuntu - I use search for all navigation. It works well.
Click to expand...

Not everything - this is why i included more tools in the collections.

As for the navigation I like the breadcrumb navigation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> It opens only the Modern UI anyway.
> 
> Windows 9 is expected to have a startmenu.



Windows 8 attempted to force users to adopt a touch oriented interface, when 95% of the target audience didn't have touch enabled devices. 

Anyone with a Surface Pro will tell you that the 8/8.1 UI is actually quite good on a touch screen - but without touch it is clumsy at best. Microsoft made the serious mistake of developing for hardware that was not mainstream. 

Aero Glass represents the most graceful and useful interface for a mouse and keyboard, nothing else comes close. It was a serious mistake not to offer this as an alternative with Windows 8. A mistake that Windows 9 will apparently correct.

{Windows 9, which Microsoft internally calls Threshold, should ship around the second quarter of 2015. It will put the Windows 8 interface on the back burner but not throw it out, since applications written for Windows 8 would be broken. The familiar desktop with the Start button will be back.

Bajarin expects Windows 9 will return all of the familiar elements of Windows 7 and prior operating systems, with the new UI relegated to the back burner while new features are added to bring people forward.

Read more: Windows 8 Died at Launch, Microsoft Moves on to Windows 9 | The Daily Caller
}


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It opens only the Modern UI anyway.
> 
> Windows 9 is expected to have a startmenu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 attempted to force users to adopt a touch oriented interface, when 95% of the target audience didn't have touch enabled devices.
> 
> Anyone with a Surface Pro will tell you that the 8/8.1 UI is actually quite good on a touch screen - but without touch it is clumsy at best. Microsoft made the serious mistake of developing for hardware that was not mainstream.
> 
> Aero Glass represents the most graceful and useful interface for a mouse and keyboard, nothing else comes close. It was a serious mistake not to offer this as an alternative with Windows 8. A mistake that Windows 9 will apparently correct.
> 
> {Windows 9, which Microsoft internally calls Threshold, should ship around the second quarter of 2015. It will put the Windows 8 interface on the back burner but not throw it out, since applications written for Windows 8 would be broken. The familiar desktop with the Start button will be back.
> 
> Bajarin expects Windows 9 will return all of the familiar elements of Windows 7 and prior operating systems, with the new UI relegated to the back burner while new features are added to bring people forward.
> 
> Read more: Windows 8 Died at Launch, Microsoft Moves on to Windows 9 | The Daily Caller
> }
Click to expand...

There are even rumors that Windows 9 will be for free, but I don´t belive it.

Fact that Microsoft has improved its all in one strategy. While Windows 8/8.1 for PC and phones look similar they are are very different indeed. For Windows 9 Microsoft plans optimize the interfaces according to the devices on which it is running while the versions of Windows 9 share the same technologies. Hopefully this will allow x86 programs to run on a phone.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> There are even rumors that Windows 9 will be for free, but I don´t belive it.
> 
> Fact that Microsoft has improved its all in one strategy. While Windows 8/8.1 for PC and phones look similar they are are very different indeed. For Windows 9 Microsoft plans optimize the interfaces according to the devices on which it is running while the versions of Windows 9 share the same technologies. Hopefully this will allow x86 programs to run on a phone.



Windows 9 will most assuredly not be free. Microsoft is going to offer it as part of Office 365, which is a subscription plan for Office. Essentially, if you have a valid Office 365 subscription, you will be granted access to Windows 9 as part of it. This has a serious draw back for consumers - no one expects their OS to stop working because a subscription expires, but that is exactly what will happen to those using the 365 model.

As for X86 programs running on phones, unless ARM processors gain access to Intel micro-code, this will never happen. So Atom based phones might be able to do this, but Snapdragon and Nvidia processors never will.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are even rumors that Windows 9 will be for free, but I don´t belive it.
> 
> Fact that Microsoft has improved its all in one strategy. While Windows 8/8.1 for PC and phones look similar they are are very different indeed. For Windows 9 Microsoft plans optimize the interfaces according to the devices on which it is running while the versions of Windows 9 share the same technologies. Hopefully this will allow x86 programs to run on a phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 9 will most assuredly not be free. Microsoft is going to offer it as part of Office 365, which is a subscription plan for Office. Essentially, if you have a valid Office 365 subscription, you will be granted access to Windows 9 as part of it. This has a serious draw back for consumers - no one expects their OS to stop working because a subscription expires, but that is exactly what will happen to those using the 365 model.
> 
> As for X86 programs running on phones, unless ARM processors gain access to Intel micro-code, this will never happen. So Atom based phones might be able to do this, but Snapdragon and Nvidia processors never will.
Click to expand...

We will see. I would not like to run a subscription based os. I also heard that Windows 9 will have a new activation method. Would use an online account for activation. It sounded as if one would have to be online to use the os. Rumors, but that would raise protest for real.

My favorite os for phones is Android.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it doesn't do anything.
> 
> I deal with Windows 8 exactly like I deal with Ubuntu - I use search for all navigation. It works well.
Click to expand...


Have you right clicked on it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 has a start button already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it doesn't do anything.
> 
> I deal with Windows 8 exactly like I deal with Ubuntu - I use search for all navigation. It works well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you right clicked on it?
Click to expand...


Of course, that's how I quickly get to search.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

That is the slowest possible way to get to search in Windows 8.1.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> That is the slowest possible way to get to search in Windows 8.1.



Whatever you say.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the slowest possible way to get to search in Windows 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say.
Click to expand...


All you have to do to get to search is hit the Windows key and start typing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the slowest possible way to get to search in Windows 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you have to do to get to search is hit the Windows key and start typing.
Click to expand...


If you do, you get tossed into Metro. 

Right click and search keeps you on the desktop.  The amount of keystrokes is the same either way.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

What's wrong with Metro? I am over 50, and it took me almost 15 minutes to appreciate the added value of the Metro interface when I first got Windows 8. Now I can access the apps from the desktop, but I still prefer using Metro for most things that involve Windows apps, or even Windows itself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> What's wrong with Metro? I am over 50, and it took me almost 15 minutes to appreciate the added value of the Metro interface when I first got Windows 8. Now I can access the apps from the desktop, but I still prefer using Metro for most things that involve Windows apps, or even Windows itself.



What's wrong with Metro? I'm running a computer, not a phone. When I launch Excel 2013 from Metro, what happens? Oh, it goes to the desktop and runs the useful program. What about Word, PowerPoint, Visio, or any other Windows program? Yep, right out to the desktop, because that's where programs live. Now if I want to run an iPhone type app, Metro is the place, but then that isn't what I have a computer for.

I find it amusing that when you hook up a second monitor to Windows 8, even when the primary is in Metro, the secondary will be at the desktop. Even MS knows that is where real work is done.


----------



## Jackson

Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1.  I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.

I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games.  What am I in for?


----------



## Foxfyre

First, you get one of those yellow dummies books - Windows 8 for Dummies.  It was invaluable at first but after a few days I never opened it.  Then you learn to use the appearing and disappearing task bar when you hover the mouse along the right side of your monitor screen and which 'icon' on the start screen takes you to your desk top.  The desk top looks and works just like every computer you've ever had and you can set your computer to open to that screen from a sleep.  You learn that doing a search for information on your computer or the internet involves just starting typing anywhere on your start screen and voila....there it is.

On the start screen the icons you don't want are easily removed and ones you do want--stock market...weather...whatever--are easily placed there.  However, you'll probably rarely go to the start screen--it is primarily designed for those using pads and enhanced readers etc.

I hated Win 8 from the beginning--and love it now.  It is by far the most trouble free and stable windows system I have ever used.


----------



## hipeter924

What I like about windows 8/8.1 is how easy it is to clean slate reinstall windows, compared to earlier windows builds; and refresh is nice as well. 

I got a CyberPower PC last year, and none of the hardware and software was up to date. It reached a point where it jammed on trying to click the windows button. System restore wouldn't even create recovery points. 

There was a windows reinstall disk with it fortunately, but the recovery disk can also be downloaded easily off the internet onto a USB drive. 

Took about two hours, and I was able to install up to date drivers off the internet. Now it is working far better than when I first got it. Makes you wonder whether computer manufacturers even bother, and just wait for their computers to fail after a year. A lot of people would just give up and buy a new computer, thinking its stuffed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> This is my Windows 8.1 Tool Bundle. Its for Windows 8.1, some tools will not work with Windows 8. This is what it contains.​*
> Tools:*
> 
> *Startisback+*
> - Adds a Startmenu that is similar to the Windows 7 Startmenu but with extended functionality. Its also possible to disable Modern UI features. A regfile is attached.
> 
> *OldnewExplorer*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Folders can be removed from This PC e.g.
> *
> XSubst*
> - Allows the customization of the Windows Explorer. Any folders can be arranged as drives.
> 
> *Ultimate Windows Tweaker*
> - Allows to change various Windows settings. For example, the User Account Control can be deactivated.
> *
> OblyTile*
> - Allows to create user defined tiles with specific targets (folders, files).
> 
> *UserListEnabler*
> - If more than one account is created this tool allows Windows to boot into the log screen.
> *
> Vista Shortcut Manager / FX Visor*
> - Customize or remove the shortcut arrows.
> *
> Aero Glass for Windows 8.1*
> - Enriches Windows 8.1 by the Aero Glass effect known from Windows Vista and Windows 7. Shipped without watermark and popup.
> *
> 
> Languages:*
> 
> *Language Pack German*
> - A German language pack for offline installations.
> 
> 
> *Commands:*
> 
> *Net Framework 3.5 Installation*
> - A command for the setup of Net. 3.5 from the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> 
> *Save Mode*
> - Reboot to safe mode via this command.
> 
> *Thin Borders*
> - Regfile, that makes the windows borders thin.
> 
> *Games Explorer*
> - Shortcut to the Games Explorer.
> 
> 
> *Theme:*
> 
> *Snowy 8*
> - Theme, that is inspired by the Windows 8/8.1 themes but looks far better and modern.
> 
> Download: (115 MB)
> MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my original thread:
> Windows 8.1 Toolsammlung


The theme patcher that is included in the collection is an old experimental version and kind of buggy. Means, sometimes when the PC has started the selected theme is not applied and a restart is required in that case. A theme patcher replaces/modifies theme related Windows files that don´t allow 3rd party themes.

I recommend this new patcher that hasn´t made it to English languaged sites yet. Its a small 150 kb tool that supports all Windows Versions. Use "Manuelle Installation" to avoid the site´s installer being imposed on you:
UltraUXThemePatcher - Download - CHIP

Found an English page, download from here:
Homepage M. Hoefs - Software

You can also get a newer version of oldnewexplorer:
OldNewExplorer - make your 8.1 explorer work like Win7 8 one - StartIsBack - MSFN Forum


----------



## gt1085

I use to use windows 8 but had all kinds of problem.My friend turned me on to windows 8.1 all problems solved.


----------



## asianmartt

You have shared a nice post. I really want to say you thanks for sharing this nice post with us. This one is enlightened post.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

alan1 said:


> When the computer starts up, you see all those "tiles" that will open different applications. If you right-click on a tile, at the bottom of the screen is an option to "unpin". If you select that, then it won't show at start-up. I "unpinned" a bunch of garbage that I know I will never use. It made it easier to find things I do use frequently.


Very informative


----------



## Ringel05

I vaguely remember Windows 8 and 8.1 but since I use an android phone I had no need for it.........


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasks such as I describe?  Unplugging the external drive to put it away should be a no brainer I would think.   Used to be the simplest of tasks.  Thus the frustration level.
> 
> Other simple things like checking the disk capacity or defragging or accessing what used to be "my computer" are still mystifying.   I don't think adding unfamiliar 'cheat keys' would reduce my frustration level any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is windows 8 is an entirely new "look", it takes time to get acquainted with it. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is far far more than just an entirely new look.  The whole process is entirely different from any previous windows version.  If it was just getting used to a new look, I could manage that without problem.  But there is no way even to shut the computer down intuitively with Windows 8.  It's back to the Windows 8 for Dummies book to find out how to do it.
Click to expand...

*Still using 7 and took 10 off forever.  *


----------

